# The Asylum 2014 UK Haunt



## therealjb (Oct 4, 2012)

We've started on our 2014 build... and we're trying to generate a buzz with our marketing efforts through the website and Facebook.

I'll post some pics of things as we complete them - could you take a look at our trailer and our website and provide us with some feedback?

Happy October Everyone!

http://www.nightmareinc.co.uk


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love your sound track on the teaser. Your persons look seriously creepy


----------



## therealjb (Oct 4, 2012)

Well where has the time gone! 

Here's the walkthrough: 





We had a fantastic night, with over 800 ToTs in one night


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice and creepy, just the way a Haunt should be


----------

